

Ask HN: Why are comments blocked on job postings? - latch


======
allenbrunson
occasionally, a yc company will post a job ad with comments enabled. i bet
most of them regret it, because it is almost always unproductive. a thread
will sprout up about how this company's industry is doomed. if the company is
in stealth mode, most of the comments will be from busybodies trying to locate
the company name or website. someone with a grievance with one of the founders
will take this opportunity to dredge up old arguments. and so on.

this is why we can't have nice things.

